# Levothyroxine and heart disease



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

Just found this online:



> Before taking levothyroxine, tell your doctor if you have heart disease, coronary artery disease, anemia (lack of red blood cells), diabetes, problems with your pituitary or adrenal glands, or a history of blood clots.


I have both coronary artery disease and anemia! Now what?

Can hyperthyroidism be handled with things like kelp?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> Just found this online:
> 
> I have both coronary artery disease and anemia! Now what?
> 
> Can hyperthyroidism be handled with things like kelp?


I am confused. Are you hyper or hypo? You would not take Levothyroxine if you are hyper, not would you take kelp if you are hyper...........both could land you in the ER!

If you are hypo, if anything, the Levothyroxine would help your CAD because hypo people usually present with high cholesterol. With the anemia, the only thing that will help is taking iron.

What is your ferritin like? It should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100 the better.

Please clarify your diagnosis.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe the main reason for the warning about heart disease is to warn the doctors to take the dosage up slowly in a person with pre-existing heart disease. If you are hypo and using Levothyroxine and your dosage is not carefully raised you can swing into the hyper state. This isn't pleasant for anyone but most people can tolerate it until it the dosage is adjusted. But a symptom of the hyper state is heart palpitations or an increased heart rate in to the tachycardic range. This is more dangerous for a person with CAD or other heart disease. Many people with heart issues take Levothyroxine with no issues.


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

hypo.

They took me off the meds today because i am having heart problems.

My Ferritin is 5. Iron infusion scheduled next week. He wanted me to go in hosp today for 2 unit blood transfusion (heart goes nuts when blood goes down) but I opted for iron infusion.

Have to wait a week because but insurance won't cover the one he had on hand. Bed rest till then, Feel like I'm swimming in mud.

The only thyroid test was T4. It was slightly low. I asked about T3 and he said insurance doesn't usually cover it??

I'm not going to take any supplements until this iron think works out.

When my hgb gets down to 11 my heart races, angina, bigeminy. By 10 I need a transfusion. It is 10.5 now.

Sept had blood transfusion.Since then all levels have steadily dropped: 
hgb went from 12.5 to 10.5
hct went from 39.8 to 31
Ferritin went from 30.30 to 5.5

Thanks
Robin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> hypo.
> 
> They took me off the meds today because i am having heart problems.
> 
> ...


Robin! You poor dear! We rarely see the ferritin that low. Do you have malasorption issues or other chronic illness?

My heart goes out to you. Yes; that definitely affects the heart. I am going to say a prayer for you and please please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had an issue of blood for many years. It is especially bad for my heart.

I'm frustrated because they can't find the cause of the blood loss. Each transfusion or infusion works great for a few months then slowly downhill until I need another.

Each time trying new supplements, bi-weekly B12 shots, eating super foot (daily beet/ kale juice, hemp protien, spirulina). Each time disappointed in my body's lack of cooperation-"Absorb iron already!"

And now hypothyroidism.

I am rejoicing.



> We can rejoice, too, when we run into problems and trials, for we know that they help us develop endurance. And endurance develops strength of character, and character strengthens our confident hope of salvation. nd this hope will not lead to disappointment. For we know how dearly God loves us, because he has given us the Holy Spirit to fill our hearts with his love. Romans 5:3-5


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> I have had an issue of blood for many years. It is especially bad for my heart.
> 
> I'm frustrated because they can't find the cause of the blood loss. Each transfusion or infusion works great for a few months then slowly downhill until I need another.
> 
> ...


Have you been checked for Thalassemia??? Or Hemolytic anemia ?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001613/

We will rejoice and I am keeping you in prayer, Robin!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you been checked for celiac disease? I knew someone who was anemic. Bleeding ulcers were discovered, and further testing turned up celiac disease.

Love the Bible verse!

Renee


----------

